# Another Stang ......



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

This is a NuRora Mustang kit .... painted Fiery Orange with Testors One Coat Lacquer. A few details added and them dipped in Future. The wheels are RRR T/A two-tones with Lo-Profile tires. 

If I ever do another one of these I will NOT used the side view mirrors. Those little holes will be puttied before painting. What a pain in the ....... neck  putting those little suckers on.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OHHHHH man I love the color!!!even i am a mopar guy but man that pony looks awesome!!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah but Jerry, see how good they look!!! The little details makes the whole car look fantastic :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm just saying...RM


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: Nice job on the stang Jerry... and yes you will put the mirrors on the next one.. :freak:.... it 's the rule.... 
LOL. try bending headers... :drunk:
CJ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh wah!

Cry me a river. That car is bitchen! Is it me or does the nu-rora hunker down on the chassis a little better than the original? Seems like the fender gaps are tighter...and it doesnt have the big saddle bags (chassis skirts) hangen' out under the rocker. Dont see no Hong kong sticker?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool, great color. Go the Fords!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*No putty for you...*



CJ53 said:


> :thumbsup: Nice job on the stang Jerry... and yes you will put the mirrors on the next one.. :freak:.... it 's the rule....
> LOL. try bending headers... :drunk:
> CJ


hahahahaaha...it's the rule...hahhhaahahaha :lol:

Jerry that is ONE HOT MAMA! bE-Ute-E-FULL Mustang!! Love the black accents.

Bob...we're taking away your putty from yah...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweetness Jerry, I have a orange stang beensitting on my desk saying finish me ya well kids are around. nowI have a template might actually finish it when I get home! ya but I doubt it too.. I can feel the zzz's crawlin...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I got peeks on this one...*

... knew it would come out this good... only thing I didn't know is when... or if it would have mirrors. Bottom line is it's done faster than I thought and I'm glad to see the putty fairy didn't visit!!! Look at it this way... At least you didn't have to drill holes for the mirrors!!.. I'm working on a pair now I have to drill mirror holes on both sides!!.... This Mustang is a GREAT car Jer :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Very nice car, Jerry!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You did way better than I could have ever imagined doing, Jerry!!! She came out sweeeeeeeet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's sexy, in a car kind of way, if you know what I mean. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That car looks great with the mirrors! And, like Bill said, that body sits really good on the chassis.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

If you have any more of those mirrors, I'll take them!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What no flat black hood? Still looks good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Oh wah!
> 
> Cry me a river. That car is bitchen! Is it me or does the nu-rora hunker down on the chassis a little better than the original? Seems like the fender gaps are tighter...and it doesnt have the big saddle bags (chassis skirts) hangen' out under the rocker. Dont see no Hong kong sticker?


I shaved the rails on top of the gear plate to get it to sit down in the front.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah i haven't gotten to that point with mine yet, but i wondered about the mirrors... they kinda looked like they would be a buttache to put on...

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

that is 1 nice machstang ive had some of rrr bodys theyre very nice. you did a great job with the color selection!! can you speak of the rim and tire performance? those look way cool. i just hope they work better than the ones ive tried in the past.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

joegri said:


> that is 1 nice machstang ive had some of rrr bodys theyre very nice. you did a great job with the color selection!! can you speak of the rim and tire performance? those look way cool. i just hope they work better than the ones ive tried in the past.


What can I say ?????  they're RRR wheels .....look good ......... run bad


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I can see how disappointed you are with your new Mustang and all, Jerry. I will be happy to take it off your hands and take away your pain. Please, let me explain.

No one, not even you, my friend, should have to suffer the side-view mirror "neck" pains that seem to have reduced your quality of life so drastically, dear Jerry. We ALL see it so clearly.

Though the image of this car and the torture it represents has irreversibly burned itself into your mind, I will take it upon myself to relieve you of the daily reminder that sits upon your shelf, mocking you.....making you feel less than human, less than a man, my friend. Only through action, may we begin to heal. Go ahead, it's all right. You can put it into my parcel now without shame. Do you hear me? NO SHAME!

No-no....do not try to stop me. I do not wish for accolades or monuments for taking up this burden. I only unselfishly wish for you to feel whole again, that our slot car community can continue to benefit from your expertise and experience. We need you as you were.

As for the Mustang, you will sleep much better knowing that I will torture it on a regular basis for the pain it has caused you. I shall force it down upon the electric rails and apply current to the most delicate of parts until it whines for mercy. Even then, I shall not be merciful, but will drive it to the point of madness. I shall inflict upon it the same pain that you-yourself have suffered. You deserve my help, Jerry. Let me give it that you may live, truley live once more..

Knowing that one day you might heal from this ordeal is thanks enough.

We do love you, Jerry. You are our friend.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Joez,
Your generosity towards Jerry doesn't surprise me in the least. To be willing to come forth and offer to lessen a burden from a fellow slotter only shows how much concern for your fellow man you really have. 

Jerry, 
I can only hope you take advantage of this great person's offer and unload that offending body and get on with your life. Life is too short as it is. Release this demon and live life to it's fullest. 


And if you don't want to send it to joez, you can send it to me. :devil: rr

oh yeah, we do love you Jerry, blah da bla da bla da.............


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

she sure is pretty though...


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joez and RR thank you so kindly for offering to ease my pain by taking the "demon" car off my hands. But after doing 360s with my head and puking up pea soup....... I decided that this troubled car you go to the auction block.
I don't wanna see it cause any suffering to my pals. So after I put the louvres on it (or not) I will box it up and send it to coach for his auction.

Thank youse so much for trying to help. 

"Hello my name is Jerry ...... and i'm a Slot-a-holic......." "It's been 2 days since I put mirrors on a slot car ....... "


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

LMAO... 
Joez.. you tried to save him.... RR you too!.. 
Can't wait to see this bidding war... 
CJ.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I love that color to. I did a 65 Mustang that color and love it. In fact I love all the Testor's Laquers the have a great color selection and are easy to work with if you strip off all the enamel first that is the only downside you must have a clean canvas to work with. That is one very nice Mustang for sure, good job.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## smilinbob3 (Jun 6, 2009)

glad u kept mirrors details make all the diffirence


----------

